# Bite pillow and wedges for puppies



## eddie1976E (Nov 7, 2010)

What is the general consensus on bite pillows and wedge for puppies under 12 months? Are these "toys" not appropriate for young dogs? I know the concern about teething, so taking that out of the equation, are these toys a good idea? 

Thanks


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

I'm not sure what you are talking about.

These to toss in their crates as chew toys? Or some training thing?


----------



## eddie1976E (Nov 7, 2010)

For tugging/playing....definitely not as a chew toy. 
Basically, are they meant for adult dogs or universally applied to puppies and adults?


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

So you are looking for tug toys?

I use whatever my dogs/pups like to tug with and that stand up to the tugging. So never had an age qualifier to the tug. If they used it, and it lasted, that was a tug toy for me!


----------



## volcano (Jan 14, 2013)

My shutz trainer started with a leather rag, then a soft jute thing, then one day she was biting the same sleeve as big dogs. The main thing is the dogs drive, if he likes biting it then its ok, or you can use it later. Its easier to get puppies to bite soft stuff- feels like an animal.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

I don't really consider the bite pillow or wedge a 'toy' but something to help develop the grips and target when the dog launches or when doing blind searches.

If you are using it as a reward for obedience, it is going to be much more bulky than a ball on string or a tug. And much,much more expensive.


----------



## Ace GSD (May 30, 2014)

MaggieRoseLee said:


> So you are looking for tug toys?
> 
> I use whatever my dogs/pups like to tug with and that stand up to the tugging. So never had an age qualifier to the tug. If they used it, and it lasted, that was a tug toy for me!


LOL well said !! especially those GSD puppies man aren't they strong lol


----------



## Bobby25104 (Jan 21, 2014)

There is no problem with using a bite pillow for puppies. It helps to develop a better prey drive and also helps targeting for future training. And not to mention starts the fundamentals for protection training.


----------



## eddie1976E (Nov 7, 2010)

Thanks. My puppy is teething now, so I will not be playing with any tugs or bite equipment. I would like to eventually do some PP with him, so I will pick up a wedge at some point to help with grip/targeting.


----------

